# white dots around eye PLEASE HELP



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

i know i know this is useless without pics ill get them soon but as of now i just wanted to see if white dots around the eye means ich or could it be something else. he is alone in a 10 gal tank right now should i add salt or anything else? and whats the best sick fish temp?

also overnight he puked fish (i could tell cus i saw bones) the place i got him from fed feeders







. i think that might be because of the stress of moving. he was very stressed had no color and was on his side. now he has the red back and is swimming fine.

THANKS

HERE IS THE PIC


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

could possibly be ich....add some salt and bump the temp up to like 80-82 and wait a couple days to see if it clears up if.... if it gets worse post new pics so we can get a better idea of what it is... and def. get him off live feeders. i think it will be ok... oh btw nice lookin caribe :nod:


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> add some salt and bump the temp up to like 80-82 and wait a couple days to see if it clears up if.... if it gets worse post new pics so we can get a better idea of what it is... and def. get him off live feeders. i think it will be ok... oh btw nice lookin caribe :nod:


i have a tank of feeders they are a month or so old cus i just got my old P's off them. deff gonna get this guy off the feeders too. do i just get regular aquarium salt?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

yes :nod:


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> yes :nod:


ill do that tomorrow morning, could it be anything else?


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

kilicar said:


> yes :nod:


ill do that tomorrow morning, could it be anything else?
[/quote]

DO I TAKE THE CARBON OUT OF THE FILTER, i was told this is very important?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

kilicar said:


> yes :nod:


ill do that tomorrow morning, could it be anything else?
[/quote]

DO I TAKE THE CARBON OUT OF THE FILTER, i was told this is very important?
[/quote]
You don't need to take the carbon out if you are treating the tank with salt. You only need to take the carbon out if are going to medicate with other medications (usually not recommended for piranhas).

I agree, it appears to be ich. If it is, you shouldn't have much trouble treating it.
~Taylor~


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> yes :nod:


ill do that tomorrow morning, could it be anything else?
[/quote]

DO I TAKE THE CARBON OUT OF THE FILTER, i was told this is very important?
[/quote]
You don't need to take the carbon out if you are treating the tank with salt. You only need to take the carbon out if are going to medicate with other medications (usually not recommended for piranhas).

I agree, it appears to be ich. If it is, you shouldn't have much trouble treating it.
~Taylor~
[/quote]

THANKS im getting the salt tomorrow and am hoping that it goes away fast, i want him to be in my big tank with my other P









any idea how long a case like mine will take?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Where did you get the fish from? Let me guess. Fish came in with this sh*t on him, right? My cariba also came with these, and a bunch of black things under the scales. I know which sponser I am not buying from EVER again. Sent me infected fish. Bastards.

I too need to know what the hell this is. And if it is even curable. It's not ich.

I have treated with melafix, pimafix, salt, levimsol. Nothing works.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Where did you get the fish from? Let me guess. Fish came in with this sh*t on him, right? My cariba also came with these, and a bunch of black things under the scales. I know which sponser I am not buying from EVER again. Sent me infected fish. Bastards.
> 
> I too need to know what the hell this is. And if it is even curable. It's not ich.
> 
> I have treated with melafix, pimafix, salt, levimsol. Nothing works.


get some pics make a new thread hope that someone knows what it is. good luck buddy. these places need to get better and control the health of the fish they sell.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Just like Leasure said. Its not ich. My caribe has it too. It is obviously some parasite and Ive given treatment for ich already, beginning with salt, then meds. Nothing worked. My 2 caribe had it, then after 2 weeks, it disappeared from one while the other one still has it. The rbps didnt get it. The p that has it is eating well, swimming well, and is just as aggressive as the day I got him. Dunno what this f*cking parasite is or how to treat it.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> Just like Leasure said. Its not ich. My caribe has it too. It is obviously some parasite and Ive given treatment for ich already, beginning with salt, then meds. Nothing worked. My 2 caribe had it, then after 2 weeks, it disappeared from one while the other one still has it. The rbps didnt get it. The p that has it is eating well, swimming well, and is just as aggressive as the day I got him. Dunno what this f*cking parasite is or how to treat it.


how long did it take to go away? i dont want him living in my hospital tank forever.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

kilicar said:


> yes :nod:


ill do that tomorrow morning, could it be anything else?
[/quote]

DO I TAKE THE CARBON OUT OF THE FILTER, i was told this is very important?
[/quote]

Yes if you are planning on using an ich medication you will have to remove the carbon out of the filter.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

kilicar said:


> Just like Leasure said. Its not ich. My caribe has it too. It is obviously some parasite and Ive given treatment for ich already, beginning with salt, then meds. Nothing worked. My 2 caribe had it, then after 2 weeks, it disappeared from one while the other one still has it. The rbps didnt get it. The p that has it is eating well, swimming well, and is just as aggressive as the day I got him. Dunno what this f*cking parasite is or how to treat it.


how long did it take to go away? i dont want him living in my hospital tank forever.
[/quote]

From the first time I noticed it to the day I saw that it was clear, Im thinking about 2 weeks or maybe another week and a half, since I had been out of town during the holidays and no one at home was really keeping track.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

[/quote]

From the first time I noticed it to the day I saw that it was clear, Im thinking about 2 weeks or maybe another week and a half, since I had been out of town during the holidays and no one at home was really keeping track.
[/quote]

did u do anything to treat? high temp salt?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have done everything I can think of, and my fish still have the damn things


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> I have done everything I can think of, and my fish still have the damn things


maybe its normal?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Doesnt look like ich to me, looks like multiple parasites, be carefull with parasite meds, piranhas are EXTREMLY sensitive to those kinds of meds...check the label, it says is specifically "dont treat piranhas"

For your best bet, i would msg "Dr.Giggles" or "hastus" those two will most likely have a 100% answer for you.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> Doesnt look like ich to me, looks like multiple parasites, be carefull with parasite meds, piranhas are EXTREMLY sensitive to those kinds of meds...check the label, it says is specifically "dont treat piranhas"
> 
> For your best bet, i would msg "Dr.Giggles" or "hastus" those two will most likely have a 100% answer for you.


hastus does not exist but i PMed Dr. Giggles thanks


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> hastus does not exist


It's hastatus.

I think the sponsers owe an explanation for the recent outbreak of these GD unsightly white dots.


----------



## missi_lynn23 (Jan 21, 2007)

All 4 of my cariba have the white dots now, and it is only getting worse. It is for sure not ich. I asked Frank and he told me to scrape them off. I didn't listen to him I just treated with salt,temp increase, and maracide. I am getting ready to pull one out and scrape them off. If anyone finds an answer please please please post it! This awful pic is after treatment......no change


----------



## gginflo (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

these fish are from the wild, and u take chances of them having parasites, ur reds were most likely bred in captivity so no complain there, but u cant really expect WILD Fish to have like NO parasites. Why not just listen to What HAstatus was saying and take the caribe(s) out of the tank and scrap the junk off of them with the "BLUNT" end of a knife (not the sharp part).

Itll solve ur problem


----------



## gginflo (Nov 10, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> these fish are from the wild, and u take chances of them having parasites, ur reds were most likely bred in captivity so no complain there, but u cant really expect WILD Fish to have like NO parasites. Why not just listen to What HAstatus was saying and take the caribe(s) out of the tank and scrap the junk off of them with the "BLUNT" end of a knife (not the sharp part).
> 
> Itll solve ur problem


Dawgz... what does the word QUARANTINE mean to you? You obviously have not purchased any of these infected fish. Come on over and scrape mine, replace my plants, watch for infection of my other P's, do a 100 % water change and recycle my tank while your at it... and then we'll call it all good.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

chill out all of you guys the sponsors did not know about it obviously or they wouldn't have sold it my caribes have it but im not wining about it just deal with it you all took the risk there wild fish there bound to have something and its not killing them so i dont get what the deal is


----------



## gginflo (Nov 10, 2006)

bob351 said:


> chill out all of you guys the sponsors did not know about it obviously or they wouldn't have sold it my caribes have it but im not wining about it just deal with it you all took the risk there wild fish there bound to have something and its not killing them so i dont get what the deal is


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

how are they suppose to know that they had this, mine got it weeks after they were introduced into the tank and only one has it now the other one has been spot free for the longest time but i wont make a fuss about it because if it wasn't for the sponsors or exporters we wouldn't be in this hobby







i think we should than them for getting us the fish instead of demanding our money back because of a stupid parasite that does not even kill your fish







appreciate what you people have


----------



## gginflo (Nov 10, 2006)

bob351 said:


> how are they suppose to know that they had this, mine got it weeks after they were introduced into the tank and only one has it now the other one has been spot free for the longest time but i wont make a fuss about it because if it wasn't for the sponsors or exporters we wouldn't be in this hobby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your wisdom and deep insight bob351... now I can rest at ease.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

I picked up two Caribe's in Montreal, Quebec - at the Big Al's - and one of them has this also. It does not seem to affect his appetite or anything, and has not spread to the other one, nor to the two red bellies that are housed with him in the 90g.

I have tried a mild salt bath, with no success, so have left it for the time being......

Seems to be a wide spread issue, not an issue with a specific supplier.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Gary said:


> these fish are from the wild, and u take chances of them having parasites, ur reds were most likely bred in captivity so no complain there, but u cant really expect WILD Fish to have like NO parasites. Why not just listen to What HAstatus was saying and take the caribe(s) out of the tank and scrap the junk off of them with the "BLUNT" end of a knife (not the sharp part).
> 
> Itll solve ur problem


Dawgz... what does the word QUARANTINE mean to you? You obviously have not purchased any of these infected fish. Come on over and scrape mine, replace my plants, watch for infection of my other P's, do a 100 % water change and recycle my tank while your at it... and then we'll call it all good. Hey, your in NJ... tell George he has a problem.
[/quote]

actually u know i have baught fish that were infected with something, way back in june with the first batch of caribe came in, i got the first four ever for this year from that sponsor. He did what he was suppose to and he refunded my money as store credit like he was suppose to...

BUT the diffrence is that all four of the caribe i got DIED within a FUCKIN week. URS are alive, fckn cry babies on here..sh*t...go fckn buy a goldfish.

Dont try to attack me when im just stating a solution that will most likely end the problem, but if u wanna be a dick about it, ill kick u in the balls.


----------



## gginflo (Nov 10, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> these fish are from the wild, and u take chances of them having parasites, ur reds were most likely bred in captivity so no complain there, but u cant really expect WILD Fish to have like NO parasites. Why not just listen to What HAstatus was saying and take the caribe(s) out of the tank and scrap the junk off of them with the "BLUNT" end of a knife (not the sharp part).
> 
> Itll solve ur problem


Dawgz... what does the word QUARANTINE mean to you? You obviously have not purchased any of these infected fish. Come on over and scrape mine, replace my plants, watch for infection of my other P's, do a 100 % water change and recycle my tank while your at it... and then we'll call it all good. Hey, your in NJ... tell George he has a problem.
[/quote]

actually u know i have baught fish that were infected with something, way back in june with the first batch of caribe came in, i got the first four ever for this year from that sponsor. He did what he was suppose to and he refunded my money as store credit like he was suppose to...

BUT the diffrence is that all four of the caribe i got DIED within a FUCKIN week. URS are alive, fckn cry babies on here..sh*t...go fckn buy a goldfish.

Dont try to attack me when im just stating a solution that will most likely end the problem, but if u wanna be a dick about it, ill kick u in the balls.
[/quote]


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Surprised you didn't get any of these fish yourself dawgz. I thought you would atleast buy a few to sell next month.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> The only reason you didn't whine and cry is because you obviously don't have anything better to do then be stuffed up every sponsers ass so far your breath stinks, and you got your money back. I am pissed due to the fact that all I got was infected fish. NOT A REFUND, NOT AN APOLOGY, NOT STORE CREDIT!!! I can't wait till you guys get infected fish. We will see how you react. Dawgz, I am surprised you didn't get any cariba so that you would have some to sell next month.
> 
> And yippy for you for getting the first 4 ever this year. You want a f*cking cookie?


HHAHA get mad u dumb bitch, been on here for a min thinkin u know everything that has to do with this hobby. Not only me that thinks this way but i hear it from MANY people on here, but for real that whole thing with being up the sponsors asses is soo highschool. One or some of ur fish have this sh*t too rite? and u were crying about it too right? as if ur gonna cause a MOVEMENT on here with all the retarts that are crying about this. GOOD LUCK, the fact of the matter is ur fish are still alive and kicking and this parasite isnt effecting them that much for any sponsor to give a sh*t about ur concerns. Hastatus told u guys to scrape that sh*t off, if u dont have the balls to hold ur piranha and scrape that sh*t off then #1 u shouldnt even have a piranha #2 stop crying because ur doing nothing to fix this problem even tho the solution is given to u.

But u feel the need to cry about this.

lol @ me taking honor for getting the first 4, even tho it was ment to show that i took a risk buying them out of the first batch cause u never know if they have anything because they came right from the wild. But make it into joke if u please because i doubt ur mind can do anything else with that info. And yea im surprised too that i didnt buy any caribe to sell, just like how u almost gave me ur credit card info like a dumbass u are before i stopped u and told u that i dont work for massive aggression. I dont know how you even get by in life being a moron like that hhahhaha. I should have taken ur CC# tho..and baught some sick caribe to sell right back to u so u would have TWO things to cry about on here. IN the lounge and in the disease section. But maybe next time.

LOL im not gonne even follow up on that Cookie statement...acting like a child and repeating what i said to ur reply in one of my threads.

Keep crying

Oh and nice try editng ur statement









But seriously leasure1, just a bit of advice, dont take this Argument further than it has to, itll get really messy and ur REALLY not gonna like it. So just settle down, my first Post on here was to help u guys out, but if u want to be a dick, i will also answer like one.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

OKEY DOKEY BUDDY. whatever you say. Sounds to me like you need to get laid. Or maybe some c*ck would do you just fine.....queer.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## gginflo (Nov 10, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> The only reason you didn't whine and cry is because you obviously don't have anything better to do then be stuffed up every sponsers ass so far your breath stinks, and you got your money back. I am pissed due to the fact that all I got was infected fish. NOT A REFUND, NOT AN APOLOGY, NOT STORE CREDIT!!! I can't wait till you guys get infected fish. We will see how you react. Dawgz, I am surprised you didn't get any cariba so that you would have some to sell next month.
> 
> And yippy for you for getting the first 4 ever this year. You want a f*cking cookie?


HHAHA get mad u dumb bitch, been on here for a min thinkin u know everything that has to do with this hobby. Not only me that thinks this way but i hear it from MANY people on here, but for real that whole thing with being up the sponsors asses is soo highschool. One or some of ur fish have this sh*t too rite? and u were crying about it too right? as if ur gonna cause a MOVEMENT on here with all the retarts that are crying about this. GOOD LUCK, the fact of the matter is ur fish are still alive and kicking and this parasite isnt effecting them that much for any sponsor to give a sh*t about ur concerns. Hastatus told u guys to scrape that sh*t off, if u dont have the balls to hold ur piranha and scrape that sh*t off then #1 u shouldnt even have a piranha #2 stop crying because ur doing nothing to fix this problem even tho the solution is given to u.

But u feel the need to cry about this.

lol @ me taking honor for getting the first 4, even tho it was ment to show that i took a risk buying them out of the first batch cause u never know if they have anything because they came right from the wild. But make it into joke if u please because i doubt ur mind can do anything else with that info. And yea im surprised too that i didnt buy any caribe to sell, just like how u almost gave me ur credit card info like a dumbass u are before i stopped u and told u that i dont work for massive aggression. I dont know how you even get by in life being a moron like that hhahhaha. I should have taken ur CC# tho..and baught some sick caribe to sell right back to u so u would have TWO things to cry about on here. IN the lounge and in the disease section. But maybe next time.

LOL im not gonne even follow up on that Cookie statement...acting like a child and repeating what i said to ur reply in one of my threads.

Keep crying

Oh and nice try editng ur statement









But seriously leasure1, just a bit of advice, dont take this Argument further than it has to, itll get really messy and ur REALLY not gonna like it. So just settle down, my first Post on here was to help u guys out, but if u want to be a dick, i will also answer like one.
[/quote]

Mr. Dawgs... are you for real or do you just make this stuff up? Threats? ... Ball kickings? Unreal, you are hilarious.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Gary said:


> The only reason you didn't whine and cry is because you obviously don't have anything better to do then be stuffed up every sponsers ass so far your breath stinks, and you got your money back. I am pissed due to the fact that all I got was infected fish. NOT A REFUND, NOT AN APOLOGY, NOT STORE CREDIT!!! I can't wait till you guys get infected fish. We will see how you react. Dawgz, I am surprised you didn't get any cariba so that you would have some to sell next month.
> 
> And yippy for you for getting the first 4 ever this year. You want a f*cking cookie?


HHAHA get mad u dumb bitch, been on here for a min thinkin u know everything that has to do with this hobby. Not only me that thinks this way but i hear it from MANY people on here, but for real that whole thing with being up the sponsors asses is soo highschool. One or some of ur fish have this sh*t too rite? and u were crying about it too right? as if ur gonna cause a MOVEMENT on here with all the retarts that are crying about this. GOOD LUCK, the fact of the matter is ur fish are still alive and kicking and this parasite isnt effecting them that much for any sponsor to give a sh*t about ur concerns. Hastatus told u guys to scrape that sh*t off, if u dont have the balls to hold ur piranha and scrape that sh*t off then #1 u shouldnt even have a piranha #2 stop crying because ur doing nothing to fix this problem even tho the solution is given to u.

But u feel the need to cry about this.

lol @ me taking honor for getting the first 4, even tho it was ment to show that i took a risk buying them out of the first batch cause u never know if they have anything because they came right from the wild. But make it into joke if u please because i doubt ur mind can do anything else with that info. And yea im surprised too that i didnt buy any caribe to sell, just like how u almost gave me ur credit card info like a dumbass u are before i stopped u and told u that i dont work for massive aggression. I dont know how you even get by in life being a moron like that hhahhaha. I should have taken ur CC# tho..and baught some sick caribe to sell right back to u so u would have TWO things to cry about on here. IN the lounge and in the disease section. But maybe next time.

LOL im not gonne even follow up on that Cookie statement...acting like a child and repeating what i said to ur reply in one of my threads.

Keep crying

Oh and nice try editng ur statement









But seriously leasure1, just a bit of advice, dont take this Argument further than it has to, itll get really messy and ur REALLY not gonna like it. So just settle down, my first Post on here was to help u guys out, but if u want to be a dick, i will also answer like one.
[/quote]

Mr. Dawgs... are you for real or do you just make this stuff up? Threats? ... Ball kickings? Unreal, you are hilarious.








[/quote]

haha its ment as a joke to u...get it...if u act like a dick, ill kick u in the balls.....(dick and balls?)

bleh lol


----------



## gginflo (Nov 10, 2006)

OMG... you are serious. Get some rest.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

you people have to stop being such spoiled bitches holy f*ck


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

I posted this earlier today in another thread, but in case you have not seen it ....

Ryan,

I hope you're sitting down. I AGREE WITH YOU! 2 weeks ago, I replaced a pianha sold to a local customer who brought back a caribe he bought the day before. (Actually, it was the second caribe I had replaced for him. The first had a spot on a fin he thought abnormal.) Anyway, that was the first time I noticed this situation. I shipped out an order that same week, and apparently some of those have the same problem. His comments are what led me to this thread.

Although many of the comments above are totally unfounded, and a bit ridiculous in my opinion, the fact remains that these fish should NOT be sold, and I apologize for not noticing this sooner. They came in from the wild with some sort of infection, and to be truthful, I am not sure how to address it. About 30% are showing these spots. I doubt it has any long term detrimental effects, but cosmetically, it sucks.

I have never seen this before, and I have not decided definately what it is. My purpose now is just to acknowledge the problem, and my responsibility, and I shall have to get back to you later when I have something more definitive.

george


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

this thread is SO BIZARRE


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Many of the cariba that came in back in early 2004 had something similar to this. I know a few of mine had it. After a few monthes of (2) 25% water changes a week it all went away.

I ended buying afew more cariba off someone else, his still had the bumps, agai after a few monthes in my tanks it just went away. I still have 7 of the cariba, they are about 11" now.

I know back then multiple fish sellers,distrubuters cariba had this....

Someone mentioned something about black specks on the gills, post some pictures of that, that is different then these white parasites.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

SharkAquarium said:


> I posted this earlier today in another thread, but in case you have not seen it ....
> 
> Ryan,
> 
> ...


SA has been nothing but great throughout this whole process. You helped me with my two P's and honestly I have never dealt with anyone as understanding and patient as george. I just want to say thank you very much you have been beyond great and I hope all you know this.


----------



## gginflo (Nov 10, 2006)

My hats off to SHARK AQUARIUM. George is truly a class act.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Gary said:


> My hats off to SHARK AQUARIUM. George is truly a class act.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

what is the exact classificaiton of this disease? protozoa? bacteria?


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

that is the million dollar question........what is it?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

nobody knows what it is.....or even how to treat it. But here is a link to a possibility.

http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profiles/d...columnaris.html

Current treatments has consisted of taking the tip of a razor, and poping the bump like a zit. White goo comes out when you do this. Methalyn blue baths have also been done. This method seems to work, with some bumps coming back, and some not. I recently tried this with my fish after talking to G, and surprisingly, a majority of them have not come back. After poping them, I put into a hospital tank, with another high salt does, and a melafix/ pimafix mix. So far so good. Waiting for the methalyn blue to arrive, and will give a dip in that as a precationary, and will pop any that are still remaining before hand. i will let you know if this works 100%.


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

yeah good luck with that, frank told me to scrape them off so I did and this is what they look like after 10 days with pimafix and mleafix with salt after scraping........I know some will way stop crying and all that sh*t but you know what I love my fish and I actually took off 3 days off last week to care for them ....18$ per hour -3 days you add it. I want to know how to make them well.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> but you know what I love my fish and I actually took off 3 days off last week to care for them ....18$ per hour -3 days you add it. I want to know how to make them well


That was dumb.......exactly how long did it take you to scrape them off? Surely not a full work day. That couldn't have been done when you got home? I think you just wanted an excuse to stay home....lollol

Pop them with the tip of a razor blade. Don't scrape them. Just pop them. You will see the gunk inside them ooze out.


----------



## painter (May 14, 2006)

Yah I just noticed some on my fish, evidently it spreads? Instead of possible parasites or such maybe its a reaction to filter media, or chemicals they put in fish gravel/plants/decor/plastics??? . Only reason I mentioned that idea was because I recently changed over everything in my tank to gravel with some new plants and new filters then I noticed these spots a few weeks later........


----------



## karl ramsdell (Oct 28, 2006)

hey guys i have 12 caribes that are 6". ive noticed those white dots on mine as well. they seem to gather around the head the most. i guess i will try to pop some of them. how do you guys hold the fish while this is done? do u do it while they are in a net? im new at this and i dont want 
to hurt the fish. thanks in advance! karl


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Do it very very quickly.....slime coat is important...and it gets goofed up fast. Take it out of the tank, wet a hand towel down, put fish on towel and put towel over fish to hold it down like making a "fish sandwich" towel being the bun..lol... and just use the very tip of a sharp new razor blade to pop them, white sh*t will come out, then toss it back in the tank with some salt and melafix/pimafix mix. I think I used some low dose coppersafe as well....but be very careful with coppersafe....not good on P's, but can be used at half the dose recommended. Second time I did this...they were all gone.


----------



## karl ramsdell (Oct 28, 2006)

how much salt do i use? and what kind of salt? thanks, karl


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Aqurium salt...that stuff is your best friend...used for many many things...and it's cheap.....use 1tbsp per 5 gallons of water....if you have a hospital tank...it would be alot easier to put them in there.


----------



## karl ramsdell (Oct 28, 2006)

by aquarium salt do you guys mean that instant ocean stuff???? karl


----------

